# Ambit3 - Move not synced with Movescount



## trilko

Hi! My fist post on this forum 

Few days ago I was cycling, and as it was quite a long ride, my Ambit3's battery ran out during the move. I got notification that I should charge the battery, the move recordng stopped automatically and got saved to the watch. But when I connected the watch to computer, the move didn't get synchronised with Movescount. I can see it on the watch, it's still there, but no way to get it to Movescount. I tried many things like deleting the Moveslink2 files (.log, .xml), but this seems to work for older Ambits, not for v3  Does any of you have any experience how to get a certain move from the watch to Movescount?


Thanks!


----------



## cleanton

Delete completely Moveslink2 and reinstall.


----------



## trilko

Tried that as well - it doesn't help. I don't get the .sml file of that move to the computer at all 

I sent a support request to Suunto, but they seem quite inactive as I haven't received any answer yet (except the ticket #), even if it's almost one week already after the inquiry. I hope I'll be able to get the move to Movescount, before it's overridden by the new moves...


----------



## shania176

Any idea on this? 

I have a similar problem where I accidentally deleted a move from Movescount using the iOS app. The move & data is still on my Ambit 3. Anyway to sync that again? I tried syncing with the iOS app but that does nothing. Same with my Mac, even tried deleting all the Application data and the Moveslink2 altogether, but doesn't seem to work. The .sml log file for the move just doesn't import at all. I tried recording another dummy activity, and that imported normally. 

The Moveslink2 sync doesn't do anything if the computer is not connected to the internet. It seems that it does some check on the server if the move is/was imported at some point, and if so, it doesn't let you import that again. Even if it was deleted at some point. It's ridiculous that it doesn't give the user the option to decide what to import. The data is all there but the logic is not.


----------



## pjc3

Logic might also say if you delete the move from Movescount then you don't want it to reappear next time you sync your Ambit. There is a way to get it to resync. Suunto support has some instructions if you contact them. There are also instructions buried somewhere in this forum but I can't find them :-(


----------



## ayn

This happened to me twice with my Ambit3 Run. Both times, I did 3 activities in a row: warm up, the actual track workout, and then cool down. And the workout move did not sync with Movescount, with the iPhone app or Moveslink2 on my Mac. I called Suunto and the CSR was not helpful at all and said she would send me some instructions of things to try via email in 20-30 minutes. I got the instructions and it just told me to remove library.xml and Settings.xml and try again, which didn't work. And then it asked me to re-install Moveslink2, which didn't work either.

I sent them diagnostic logs, photo of my logbook on the watch and screenshot of Movescount training log to show them the missing move. Not sure what they could do about it. I feel like even though I hated most things about the Garmin 620 I had, the fact that the watch shows up as a USB mass storage device was nice coz I was able to get to the files directly and do whatever I want. There are also a lot more tools for the Garmin file format than sml.

Also, both times after a move didn't sync, the watch shows 100% memory full warning. Last time I just force firmware update which erased all my moves, this time I'll see if I can get it synced somehow before I have to do that.

If I just do a single activity for warm up, workout, and cool down, it would've worked. But to me the point of having a dedicated GPS watch is so I could do things like this easily from my wrist. I have about 10 days to return this so hopefully I can resolve this by then, otherwise I might have to go back to Garmin. Sigh.


----------



## mondoshawan

pjc3 said:


> Logic might also say if you delete the move from Movescount then you don't want it to reappear next time you sync your Ambit. There is a way to get it to resync. Suunto support has some instructions if you contact them. There are also instructions buried somewhere in this forum but I can't find them :-(


here it is:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/i-d...20863.html?highlight=xml+file+uploading+again

but you need the original downloaded SML file to do this, if you synced with the iphone, you are lost, cause you have no easy access to the data file structure


----------



## bruceames

This is why I just deleted the app from my phone. The minor convenience of not having to connect your watch to the cable (which you still need to do every week or so to charge) is vastly outweighed by not having the SML files, many of which I want to save for later use in other programs. Besides, most of the time my phone doesn't sync automatically. I have to open the app and go to the ambit3 page and even then it will take its sweet time to sync, by which time I'll have already connected the cable to the watch.


----------



## ayn

You would think if the move is still in the logbook there would be a way to download it.


----------



## bruceames

So I wonder if the moves are actually kept on the the phone memory for a period of time, but just hidden. Or whether they are deleted as soon as the move is passed on to Movescount on the PC? If they are kept on the phone for a few weeks like on the PC hard drive, then it would be nice to know how (or if) they can be accessed. 

I just wish they would be visible and that the app wouldn't delete them, so that I can put the app back on my phone.


----------



## pjc3

I believe Android OS has more open access. Anyone here looked around for the synced files on the Android version?


----------



## bruceames

pjc3 said:


> I believe Android OS has more open access. Anyone here looked around for the synced files on the Android version?


Per your tests in the other thread, the moves would have to be there if synced via BT only, and could only be deleted when the moves are finally synced to the PC via internet. Therefore I wonder if one could connect the iPhone to the PC and use some file manager program that can show hidden files, and see where they may be? (and if they are SML files or something else).

Agree Android is much more open, would be interesting to see if files could be accessed there and not on the iPhone. I still have my Samsung smartphone. I don't think I need phone service in order to use bluetooth on it, so maybe I could play around with it to see what crops up.


----------



## trilko

After a long long (and very slow and non-responsive) Suunto customer support, this is what happened to my move - as it took more than a month for the conversation with Suunto support, my non-synced move was already overridden before I got any useful information from Suunto. And their "final" answer was s**t as well, not much of a help:

"Our software engineers have been going through the logs you sent and attached, however, as you uninstalled and reinstalled the application, the raw data for the move made on July 5th is gone. We regret to inform you that on this occasion, you will need to manually input data data from the watch to Movescount, You can do that by going to www.movescount.com > My Moves > Summary and click on the + sign on the Calendar on July 5th. "

I'm afraid your move is unfortunatelly lost as well... Blame Suunto for that


----------



## androidjuergen99

trilko said:


> After a long long (and very slow and non-responsive) Suunto customer support, this is what happened to my move - as it took more than a month for the conversation with Suunto support, my non-synced move was already overridden before I got any useful information from Suunto. And their "final" answer was s**t as well, not much of a help:
> 
> "Our software engineers have been going through the logs you sent and attached, however, as you uninstalled and reinstalled the application, the raw data for the move made on July 5th is gone. We regret to inform you that on this occasion, you will need to manually input data data from the watch to Movescount, You can do that by going to www.movescount.com > My Moves > Summary and click on the + sign on the Calendar on July 5th. "
> 
> I'm afraid your move is unfortunatelly lost as well... Blame Suunto for that


i have the same problem at the moment. movescount app for android didn't sync 1 move on november 28th - i don't know why.
my problem is that i first thought it's the fault of the app and reinstalled it -> so i now have the problem, that all files & logs are gone.
i then wrote suunto and now got this answer: "We apologize for the delay in our response. Since you have reinstalled the Mobile App, the move is lost from the logs. *If it is still present in the logbook we can extract it from the watch in order to retransfer it. We can help you in a remote session. We would need you to confirm that the move is still on the watch and that you own a Windows computer, so we can send you an invitation.*"

so now i have to wait another week i think to get an invitation to check my ambit3 and hopefully get my lost move :-(
until this is done i cannot do the new firmware update to version 2.0.45 because at least then i loose all my moves on the watch and never will get my lost move :-(

will keep you up2date


----------



## androidjuergen99

so guys - i got my move now 
i had a call with suunto and teamviewer-session - the guy copied a "suunto-internal tool" on my notebook and extracted everything from my watch into sml & bin-files incl. timestamps.
i then showed him the file of my missing move - he copied it to his pc and extracted it (took about 2min) -> he then asked me to reload my profile -> VOILA - my missing move is here....

i asked for the tool, but he said, its unofficial :-( 
i should have closed teamviewer before he was able to delete the program - i thought of it when it was too late...

the tool was named "mao" - maybe one of you guys knows more about it & can provide the tool?? 

so - if you have lost some data & you still have it on your watch just write an email to the suunto support & ask for a screensession. we found an appointment & it worked really fine! the support called me 1min before our appointment - TOP SUUNTO!!


----------



## danielp27

androidjuergen99 said:


> so guys - i got my move now
> i had a call with suunto and teamviewer-session - the guy copied a "suunto-internal tool" on my notebook and extracted everything from my watch into sml & bin-files incl. timestamps.
> i then showed him the file of my missing move - he copied it to his pc and extracted it (took about 2min) -> he then asked me to reload my profile -> VOILA - my missing move is here....
> 
> i asked for the tool, but he said, its unofficial :-(
> i should have closed teamviewer before he was able to delete the program - i thought of it when it was too late...
> 
> the tool was named "mao" - maybe one of you guys knows more about it & can provide the tool??
> 
> so - if you have lost some data & you still have it on your watch just write an email to the suunto support & ask for a screensession. we found an appointment & it worked really fine! the support called me 1min before our appointment - TOP SUUNTO!!


cool! good support. 
as for the mao tool: maybe you can try to recover the deleted file with a tool like this one ;-)
DiskDigger | Undelete and recover photos, documents, music, videos, and more!


----------



## androidjuergen99

Hi, thanks for your input - i had the same thought 
i try to recovery the files sind some hours with different tools.
i know that he copied a zip-file via teamviewer on my notebook and extracted a folder named "mao" with 4-5 files in it on my desktop - but no software detects this deleted files.
it's really strange for me. any ideas what the problem could be?

EDIT: also diskdigger doesn't find it.

i think i will open a new ticket and ask for support.
i have a second account with another watch - will just delete a move on movescount and then ask the support to recover it from my watch.
as soon as the support has copied it to the desktop, i will copy the folder via lan to another pc -> will simply share my desktop in my lan to be able to copy it in the background.
any easier ideas? don't know what else to try on my disk - no program worked in my case :-(


----------



## danielp27

i would let it be. it would be a pity that they stop helping people because they are afraid somebody would steal the tool. 

this brings back to me the topic of the offline tool. after the chaos last Xmas they said they would come with some news. but one year has gone by and actually no news. true that this year i have not had any issues with the site. but still i dont like the concept of having to use the web for everything.


----------



## arnea

This is really irritating. They have the code that is doing the right thing. By releasing it or incorporating this functionality into their main driver (Moveslink) they would avoid many support calls and get positive feedback from community. But they hide the existence of this tool and use really insecure means of offering the support. 

I cannot figure out the business model behind this kind of secretive behaviour.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

arnea said:


> This is really irritating. They have the code that is doing the right thing. By releasing it or incorporating this functionality into their main driver (Moveslink) they would avoid many support calls and get positive feedback from community. But they hide the existence of this tool and use really insecure means of offering the support.
> 
> I cannot figure out the business model behind this kind of secretive behaviour.


One thing that tends to be behind such "secretive behavior" are licensing questions. Another, business/strategy decisions. (E.g., if you had an offline tool as well as online - and Amer Sports clearly wants to move/be in digitalization of services - you would have to invest the resources to support both, but lots of people would never update their offline solution so that you'd deal with different versions of those,... It's all annoying, but also not without reasons beyond "secrecy".)


----------



## arnea

Actually there are two issues here. 

Firstly they have a design error or bug in their syncing system that causes moves to get lost. The existence of the recovery tool proves that it is possible recover those moves from the watch. If they cannot fix the bug/correct the design - why don't they incorporate this workaround into the Moveslink/app? This has nothing to do with business model.

Secondly - I have a same feeling that they want to be in the services business. But when I look at the Movescount, it's capabilities and most importantly the speed of the changes - new features, etc I see that it's lagging behind. New features are scattered randomly around site and apps. No meaningful analysis features. And it is closed system, works only with Suunto devices. 

One business plan would be that they build the best service and everybody is buying their watches because of the service. But this is not happening. They move backwards.

Another plan would be that they build best watches that are easy to connect to best services. They have great watch, but it's closed down. 

So I cannot figure out what is their plan. When we look what happened to Nokia it is also possible that they don't have a realistic plan. There will be more customization options, new alloys and colors and this kind of nonsense, but buggy software that is lagging behind others.


----------



## bruceames

I've been getting sync failed messages today. Both on my iphone app and the cable (trying to sync both the A2 and A3). Anybody else having sync problems today?


----------



## user_none

bruceames said:


> I've been getting sync failed messages today. Both on my iphone app and the cable (trying to sync both the A2 and A3). Anybody else having sync problems today?


Yep, same exact thing as you. I've tried signing out of PC based Moveslink, signing in, uninstalling, installing. Seems like a back end server problem.


----------



## bruceames

user_none said:


> Yep, same exact thing as you. I've tried signing out of PC based Moveslink, signing in, uninstalling, installing. Seems like a back end server problem.


Glad it's not just me then. Hopefully it'll be fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## user_none

bruceames said:


> Glad it's not just me then. Hopefully it'll be fixed by tomorrow.


Just tried it and Moveslink is synchronizing again. Yay!


----------



## boofhead123

i was also having trouble today with syncing my ambit 2. is all working as it should now.


----------



## AndrewMY

Hi Everyone. Is there any update to being able to re-sync moves stored on your watch? Thanks Andrew


----------



## Moony68

Hi, it's maybe late, but
for your sync problems, you could try to install a Linux distro, then build and install OpenAmbit
https :// github .com/openambitproject/openambit
https :// github .com/openambitproject/openambit/issues/186

It's an open software and use reverse enginering to decode the suunto protocol.
It is not able to read your suuntoApp data, but all the basics suunto data are imported done. And you could force a "resycn all" to read the whole watch data.
Moreover, in the past, my Ambit recorded a corrupted point on its log, and movelink on Windows and movescount on Android failed to import the move.
But OpenAmbit was able the read the data an upload it on Movescount.
This was my biggest move of these year, so it was a blessing!


----------

